# directv remote won't properly control my TV



## derek74 (Jul 22, 2010)

I recently got directv installed with an hr24 receiver hooked up to my Mitsubishi WD-73736 through hdmi. It's working great and I'm really happy with it except for one very weird quirk. I set up the remote to control my TV, and it apparently doesn't control the TV directly, but controls it through the hr24 receiver. That's fine, except it doesn't do a very good job at it. When I try and turn off my TV sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. If it doesn't work with the directv remote, I'll try and turn it off with my TV remote, and it still won't turn off and I have to unplug my TV. The same thing happens when I try to turn on the TV. If it won't turn on, I'll have to hit the reset button on my TV to get it to work. 

Also, when I'm watching directv the volume meter on my TV will randomly pop-up showing the 0 volume level that I keep it at since I use my receiver for audio. I tried resetting the remote (and then reconfiguring it for my audio receiver) and just using my TV remote for the TV, but then it won't allow my to use the directv remote for the volume on my audio receiver. Weird! The only thing I can think to do is buy a universal remote such as a harmony, but why should I have to do that? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

derek74 said:


> I recently got directv installed with an hr24 receiver hooked up to my Mitsubishi WD-73736 through hdmi. It's working great and I'm really happy with it except for one very weird quirk. I set up the remote to control my TV, and it apparently doesn't control the TV directly, but controls it through the hr24 receiver. That's fine, except it doesn't do a very good job at it. When I try and turn off my TV sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. If it doesn't work with the directv remote, I'll try and turn it off with my TV remote, and it still won't turn off and I have to unplug my TV. The same thing happens when I try to turn on the TV. If it won't turn on, I'll have to hit the reset button on my TV to get it to work.
> 
> Also, when I'm watching directv the volume meter on my TV will randomly pop-up showing the 0 volume level that I keep it at since I use my receiver for audio. I tried resetting the remote (and then reconfiguring it for my audio receiver) and just using my TV remote for the TV, but then it won't allow my to use the directv remote for the volume on my audio receiver. Weird! The only thing I can think to do is buy a universal remote such as a harmony, but why should I have to do that? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Try using the advanced function to program the remote and try all the codes until you get one that works properly.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

derek74 said:


> I recently got directv installed with an hr24 receiver hooked up to my Mitsubishi WD-73736 through hdmi. It's working great and I'm really happy with it except for one very weird quirk. I set up the remote to control my TV, and it apparently doesn't control the TV directly, but controls it through the hr24 receiver. That's fine, except it doesn't do a very good job at it. *When I try and turn off my TV sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. If it doesn't work with the directv remote, I'll try and turn it off with my TV remote, and it still won't turn off and I have to unplug my TV. The same thing happens when I try to turn on the TV. If it won't turn on, I'll have to hit the reset button on my TV to get it to work. *
> 
> Also, when I'm watching directv the volume meter on my TV will randomly pop-up showing the 0 volume level that I keep it at since I use my receiver for audio. I tried resetting the remote (and then reconfiguring it for my audio receiver) and just using my TV remote for the TV, but then it won't allow my to use the directv remote for the volume on my audio receiver. Weird! The only thing I can think to do is buy a universal remote such as a harmony, but why should I have to do that? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


I don't personally have a HR24, but it sounds more like a TV problem then anything to do with the HR24 itself.

The reason I say this is you stated that even the origional TV remote won't turn the TV off or on at times and you have to resort to pulling the TV plug or hitting the reset button on the TV itself. That right there is evidence that the TV itself is the issue; and not the DVR nor it's remote.


----------



## rosenhauer (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't think the remote controls the TV through the DVR. It probably does flash it's light that it is also receiving the signal but as far as I'm aware they don't pass the commands back through the HDMI (although that is possible on HDMI). On the Mits (if it's like mine) the remote pickup is actually behind the screen so there isn't a "eye" to aim the remote at. To test this just cover the remote eye on the DVR and see if the TV still responds.


----------



## derek74 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I unhooked the hdmi and hooked it up through component and the problem completely resolved. Except now the picture isn't as good, colors definitely look less accurate. I previously had my cable box hooked up to the same TV through the same hdmi cable without any problems so I really think it has something to do with my hr24. I'll try a different hdmi cable when I can find one but I'm not hopeful it will make a difference. If the picture really bothers me I'll probably swap my hr24s and see if the other one causes the same problem on my Mitsubishi. Strange.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

derek74 said:


> I recently got directv installed with an hr24 receiver hooked up to my Mitsubishi WD-73736 through hdmi. It's working great and I'm really happy with it except for one very weird quirk. I set up the remote to control my TV, and it apparently doesn't control the TV directly, but controls it through the hr24 receiver. That's fine, except it doesn't do a very good job at it. When I try and turn off my TV sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. If it doesn't work with the directv remote, I'll try and turn it off with my TV remote, and it still won't turn off and I have to unplug my TV. The same thing happens when I try to turn on the TV. If it won't turn on, I'll have to hit the reset button on my TV to get it to work.
> 
> Also, when I'm watching directv the volume meter on my TV will randomly pop-up showing the 0 volume level that I keep it at since I use my receiver for audio. I tried resetting the remote (and then reconfiguring it for my audio receiver) and just using my TV remote for the TV, but then it won't allow my to use the directv remote for the volume on my audio receiver. Weird! The only thing I can think to do is buy a universal remote such as a harmony, but why should I have to do that? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


My son has a Mitsubishi LCD and his book said to be sure the HDMI cable said it was a High Speed cable to take full advantage of the TV capabilities. We did go buy one, it is a 1.3 since the 1.4 was not out when we bought.

I have read several posts where there appears to be problems with the new spec, 1.4, cables and the H24 / HR24.
You might want to get a 1.3.

The difference I saw in the HDMI vs the Component cables was nothing.
It did however cause a problem with a PPV that was 1080p/24. The only way to show that is using the HDMI cable.


----------

